# Cost Control Your Project



## Cost Engineer (3 أبريل 2006)

Salam​ 
This the I believe one of the most important topics in Construction and Project Management. I would highly appreciate your help in guiding on how to develop a complete working system that link all department i.e. estimating, planning, accounting and site/factory supervision. I am attaching herewith a good article regarding the subject.​


----------



## Cost Engineer (4 أبريل 2006)

Any body can guide on finding a resources to assist me in developing a COST CONTROL system for a Construction Contracting Company.
I would highly appreciate a reference of website, books, software, forms...etc.
Thanx


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (5 أبريل 2006)

IN SHAA ALLAH, i will help to find some references just i need time

Do not be worry, i knew many friends do research in the same subject. And i will send your massege to them as soon as possible​


----------



## Cost Engineer (5 أبريل 2006)

Thank you for your interest I am looking forward to your input
I attach herewith a slide show depicting the progress control practically on site (Task oriented) trusting this is helpfull to understand what I am talking about.​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (12 أبريل 2006)

Hello,
the flowing seem to be helpfull

Ferry,J & Brandon,S (1999) Cost Planning of Buildings. seven Edition

Oxford, Blackwell publishing company

Jaggar,D, Ross,A, Smith,J & Love,P (2002) Building Design Cost 

Management,Blackwell Science


----------



## mezohazoma (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## koromtom (16 يناير 2012)

Salaam 3alykom 
Can any body help me to get good cost to control templates please ?!!!


----------



## sivaprasad7 (15 فبراير 2012)

Thanks alot


----------



## khamis jassim (21 أبريل 2012)

thanks very much


----------



## Abu Laith (21 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير الواحد حلو يقدم الى بيعرفوووووووووووووووووووووووووو ؟؟ انا مع التوفير بس مش بكل شيء لانو في اشياء الواحد بوفر فيها وبعدين بيندم ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## abosalah1 (26 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.amin_rayess (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورين و ان شاء الله ننتظر المزيد من المعلومات القيمة


----------



## nofal (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------

